# My mirrors are too small, where can I get larger?



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

Going back to driving the RV after a truck (for class C training purposes), I feel quite unhappy about the small size and FOV from of the mirrors fitted as standard to my Holiday Rambler.

Ideally I would like full size truck mirrors or coach mirrors, but I suspect that the problem will be where to fasten them to the coachwork. I know that the top faring over the windscreen is just GRP, and is unlikely to take the strain of coach mirrors.

Has anybody had this problem and found a way around it?


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

i used to drive artics and i make you right the mirrors on my gulfstream are electric and two pieces of glass, very difficult to judge whats going on and would love some standard truck mirrors, maybe get a decent glass and fit it in original houseing maybe have a go after the summer


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

What he's not told you is that out of modesty, he passed his Cat C test on Friday.   

Congratulations.

Douge.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Damman

heres a couple of sites to try they've got what your looking for

www.truck-lite.com
www.unitruck.co.uk
good luck

Tony


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

asprn said:


> What he's not told you is that out of modesty, he passed his Cat C test on Friday.
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Douge.


Well done!


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind and helpful words everybody.  

Since posting I've developed an unhealthy interest in truck mirrors, and have been pointing differing types out to Josie as we pass them on the road. Strangely she has put this new obsession down to being a boy thing, difficult to believe I know.

Anyway the thing is developing in to a number of possibilities:
1 Find a convex mirror which will stick to the current plane mirror

2 Buy or have made a U shaped tubular holder and fixing plates which will extend from the existing bolt holes to the kerb mirror topside of the window. I can then fix (I hope) standard truck mirrors to the frame

3 Remove the mirror housing from the bracket and replace with a stainless tube which will then take standard truck mirrors. This might be prone to vibration as there would be no top restraint.

4 The most elegant option is to add coach mirrors, but as the front top faring is GRP I'm not sure it would be strong enough to hold the cantilever forces. There is also the issue of running the cables for movement and heating.

SO, if anybody has any observations to add to this, please do so. I will keep all and sundry abreast of my latest obsession.


----------

